# Messumformer kaputt?



## Kevkli66 (11 Oktober 2020)

Hallo,

ich habe mir für ein Projekt vier Messumformer von "Inelta" (Typ: "IMA 2 - R") gekauft. Diese sollten bei einer Versorgungsspannung von 24VDC das angeschlossene Potentiometer mit 10VDC versorgen und somit vom Poti wiederum ein Signal von 0-10VDC bekommen. Das Ausgangssignal, das weiter zur Steuerung (Siemens LOGO!) geleitet wird, soll dann auch zwischen 0 und 10VDC liegen.

Die oben angegebenen Spannungen liegen alle in der richtigen Form an, bis auf das Ausgangssignal. Dieses geht von 0 bis 13,3VDC. Da die LOGO! nur Analogeingänge von 0-10VDC verarbeiten kann, sind natürlich die Messergebnisse alle falsch.

Ich habe bereits Kontakt mit Inelta aufgenommen. Da wurde mir gesagt, dass ich sie zur Überprüfung einschicken kann. Ich denke mir, dass ein Werksfehler bei allen vier Messumformern eher unwahrscheinlich ist und ich eher einen Fehler in der Verkabelung  vermute. Deshalb frage ich lieber hier nochmal um Rat, bevor ich alle einschicke.

Hat jemand eine Idee, woran das liegen könnte?

Ach ja: über die Stellschrauben "Gain" und "Offset" lässt sich die Ausgangsspannung auch nicht unter 13,3VDC regeln.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Hesse (11 Oktober 2020)

Auch wenn mir nicht klar ist wieso man hier überhaupt ein Meßverstärker braucht:
  Wurde bei der Bestellung der Richtige IMA 2 – R gewählt? der mit U Ausgang 0-10V

  Das nicht jeder suchen muss :
https://www.inelta.de/fileadmin/use...inelta-datenblatt_messwertumformer-ima2-R.pdf


----------



## Kevkli66 (11 Oktober 2020)

Hallo,
ja der wurde richtig bestellt. Es ist auch ein Aufkleber mit diesen Angaben auf jedem Messumformer.


----------



## Malefiz (12 Oktober 2020)

Schon Mal geschaut ob du richtig angeschlossen hast.
13,3 sieht nach dem Rest von 24v aus


----------



## Hesse (12 Oktober 2020)

und alle GND angeschlossen?   ---- der hat ja "Galvanische Trennung"


----------

